# Charter deposit insurance



## Josephus (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone has experience with charter deposit insurance?
I'am chatering a boat in greece at the end of October and want to have a charter deposit insurance so I wount lose in case of damage my deposit
Does anyone know a name of such a company?
With kind regards

Josephus


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

In my experience the charter company will offer deposit insurance at a fee.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

get the insurance. it is worth it in case something happens like a stolen dink or a grounding. Then you just walk away


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

The question is a little vague...are you asking about the deposit on your charter before you pay for your trip or the damage waiver for while you're on your charter?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

He is clear enough: he doesn't want to lose his deposit because of boat damage. Damage waiver clauses are not so often practiced in Greece. I live in Belgium and my sailing club arranges the extra damage waiver insurance with our club general activities insurer whenever I charter in Greece with a crew of club members. It costs 3% of the charter fee and it is not linked with the guarantee. I also know that in the Netherlands we pay for the waiver extra clause 20 euro for a ten-meter yacht charter.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

In that case, seems like it depends from who you charter. With Sunsail, they take a deposit (actually a swipe of your credit card that doesn't get processed) and you pay a small amount for the damage waiver. The deposit acts as a deductible if there is any damage to your charter. You have the option of paying a higher cost for the damage waiver with a smaller deductible, but most pay less figuring that they won't incur any damage.


----------

